# Securing Kindle in the Cover



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

For all those who think they need a new cover because the kindle won't stay in it - just press the kindle against the back and attach the cover strap to the lower right corner.

If you put it in the cover - you can hold it more easily - without inadvertently pressing the change bar.


----------

